# Juggling fertility treatment & work question!



## Peep (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi all, hope you're going strong on your journeys  

A quick question for those undergoing clomid (or any) treatment....

I've just got a new job (hurray!) finally...after three years of redundancy hell and endless applications  But it's coincided almost exactly with my first cycle of clomid. My clinic wants me to come in for scans, but I'm really going to struggle to repeatedly take time off without giving a good explanation to my new employer.  Our clinic isn't open on weekends and is wayyyy out of town, so I'm going to have to take half days whenever I need to go in. It's a tough place to work, long hours and late finishes, and leaving early is frowned on. Days off hither and thither are going to need a gooood excuse....

What do you guys do in this situation? How do you all juggle treatment with your work? Interested to hear your thoughts and stories!

So ironic I'm finally in a position to give better financial support to a bub (so much better than before!) and now have this extra obstacle to tackle on my journey to get there...


----------



## Pyra (Apr 1, 2012)

Peep,
congrats on the new job 

Are you starting your job and your tx immediately? Have you asked your clinic how often typically they would need you to come in for scans and bloods during the cycle? If fairly frequently - can you get scans and bloods done somewhere locally - if that works for your clinic? There would need to be prompt communication of results though.

xx


----------



## Peep (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi Pyra, thanks for your reply.... going to contact the clinic as soon as they open. fingers crossed they can suggest something like this! I'm due to start taking provera today, Clomid as soon as af comes.... Job starts in two weeks which will probably be just before my first scan. Everything happening at once, feeling very anxious! xx


----------



## Ann.Berkshire (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi Peep, 

I struggle with my job as it is long hours and difficult as my clinic is in London so I am out for quite a few hours.  I have tried to get early morning appointments (as early as possible).  I told my boss that I had some hospital appointments coming up (I offered to take holiday) and said I would make my time up + would catch up.  I've been at my job since October and managed to get brownie points by working my back side off earlier in the year so they do trust me.  I was quite vague as didn't feel I could tell her why I had hospital appointments. She asked if everything was OK and I just said it was gynae stuff. 

If you can't get bloods done locally, could you offer to catch up later or work at the weekend (if you can do this - depending on your job).

It is really not easy and for me an additional stress to the whole rollercoaster.

Good luck and hope you can get bloods and scans done locally.  

Annx


----------



## Peep (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi Ann, thanks for your reply! I feel comforted to know it can be done, although it sounds like you're working very hard to manage it. I'm going to try and get an early appointment and see how quickly I can be done and back in the office, using a doctor appt explanation to start with and see how I go on. Spoke to the clinic this morning and they've said they have no way of knowing how many times theyll need to see me until they know how well I've responded  wish this was all a bit more straight up and down, hate feeling so shifty about the whole thing too! I'm useless at telling half truths at the best of times! 
x


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Why not explain that you have some gyne appointments (think employers like honesty) and pick up different shifts that they need covering! Not sure what kind of work u do. I'm doing this for tomorrow. As I have an appointment but can not do my normal sleep in, but know they are short staffed for Friday so offered to do that day instead.


----------



## Peep (Apr 18, 2012)

Aw Coweyes I too used to be able to swap shifts if needed! I wish i could now, my work means I only have time off at weekends now, and my clinic won't see me then. Hopefully, as Ann suggests, I can explain I'm having a series of hospital appointments and make the time up by working lates. It doesnt look so great when I'm starting somewhere new though. So pleased your place are being understanding, it must be a big relief   Good luck!
x


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes it's been a huge relief. I live in Somerset but have to have treatment in London as I need pgd. I took a total of 6 weeks off, 3 weeks as holiday, 2 weeks as time earnt and 2 weeks as sick. Only been back to work for a week. It made a huge difference to me and has allowed me to relax as much as possible. Also I could not have done it practically if not. 

You will be able to sort it out, it's just tricky.  Good luck with your treatment.


----------



## Simmers (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi Peep

I travel a lot with my work and it was stressing me out how I was going to manage appointments and not travelling.  In the end I told my boss, she was very understanding and supportive.  I gave her plenty of notice (6 months) so we were able to plan projects around when I needed to stay in the UK.  I am still working but can come and go for my appointments.

I was in 2 minds whether to tell her or not as I didn't want any bad reactions.  But telling her was the best thing as I don't have to make up excuses and I feel like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders.

Anything to reduce stress is (I think) a real benefit.

I am on my 2nd cycle and I think my first cycle failed as I was stressed out & tired all the time.

I  know it is difficult as you are starting a new job, and really it is none of their business what you are doing in your private life, but on the otherhand like coweyes said, employers like honesty - whatever makes you feel at ease and stress free is the right thing for you  

Good luck with everything and take care of yourself  

Love and hugs

Simmers

xxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I have been really lucky with my boss, they have told me to take as much time as I need off paid and that I don't need to explain when i'm going just to take it

I am a fair few months off IVF yet but when we were talking about when that would come round she even insisted I take a week off paid after ET

I know I am very lucky, I have worked for them for 5 years, never had a sick day and always work extra from home so I think that's helped things

Hope you get sorted and congrats on the job

Lilly xx


----------



## Peep (Apr 18, 2012)

Aww guys these stories have made me feel all warm and fuzzy! I'm a real grafter and sure when i get my feet under the table I'll be able to tell them...just not yet! Was thinking about postponing treatment for a month or two as am convinced tx won't work with all this stress, i feel like im going to pop and would hate to waste precious rounds on an unresponsive body... Not sure it's an option though and terrified of coming this far and pressing pause.

Thanks so much for your replies everyone, I honestly think i need to just relax! We know how easy that is though right?


----------

